# Are my rats fighting or playing?



## Stark_Girls (Feb 25, 2016)

Every night when I'm about to go to sleep, my rats start getting loud, which I know is natural due to their nocturnal nature.. However.. It sounds like they are fighting.. I hear them chasing eachother and tumbling all over the place and I hear a lot of squeaking.. When I turn on my light to look at them one rat kicks the other off and they just stop and look at me... If this is just playful nature then I can sleep peacefully, but if this is fighting then I'd really like to know how to correct it because I don't want either of my girls to hurt eachother..

They are sisters from the same litter and have never been separated, but one of them is more adventurous and the other, while is just as well socialized, likes to stay near the cage more often.. (Maybe this information helps..)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are playing some rats squeak more than other when playing, nothing to worry about. If they were fighting it would be even louder, their fur would be all puffy, tail wagging (kind of), side walking/pushing against each other side, boxing...Good luck sleeping, lol.


----------



## melweiner (Feb 24, 2016)

Definitely sounds like playing! Especially if they are sisters! I know when I first got my rats (who are also sisters) I was so nervous and kept separating them. After looking online, and speaking to my breeder I learned "if theres no blood, its usually just playing". Are you girls younger? When mine were younger they were a lot more vocal when playing, and now that they are older they are a lot quieter. I just adopted two more baby sister rats, and they are alwaysss playing and its noisy!!


----------



## Stark_Girls (Feb 25, 2016)

Thankyou so so much guys, i got so worried one was jealous or something.. They're about 6 months now :3 now when I hear them at night I'll smile and let them be instead of freaking out


----------

